# Golf Tips - Besides Swing Tips



## carrotworm

I was interested in learning about tips around the rules and etiquette of golf. Most golf tip videos just cover your swing. Rooting around, I found this fun series for Adams. Gary McCord is in them!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2UdzOjqjoI&index=1&list=PLmMPI6fKlaVkWbp2lNeBKk399jQ1j6nwl



















I don't play Adams club, but thought they were pretty funny and informative. What do you guys think? :laugh:


----------



## Daily Sports US

So interesting and fun videos!


----------



## FearlessGolfer

Hahaha enjoyed! :thumbsup:


----------

